# Flourite over potting soil?



## Fish bone (Sep 7, 2014)

Would 1 1/2" of Flourite over top of 1 1/2" of MG organic potting soil be a good substrate?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

i wouldn't recommend having a soil sub-layer any thicker than 1''. Deeper soil sub-layers can end up being too anaerobic. The flourite cap would be fine, though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Yes, flourite over soil is a good substrate. You will save yourself some trouble if you prepare the MGOC before you use it. Soak and drain it at least 3 times, or mineralize it. For more info, look in the "suitable soils" sticky thread.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard.... that stickied thread is in the El Natural section.... or right HERE.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had fluorite gravel in my tank for about 2-1/2 years and I would not use it again. Flourite is mostly clay and keeps on dissolving. If you stir it too much, the tank will look like a mess and your filter will get dirty much faster. When you clean the gravel using a syphon tool, you cannot tell the difference between the dissolved material and fish and plant waste. 
I use Eco-Complete gravel and do not have this problem.


----------



## Fish bone (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm still working my way through the el natural sticky.
The small sand like particles in Eco Complete concern me with possible support of anaerobic condition. Maybe not?
There seems to be a fair amount of fussing needed with MG; I'm still reading about that too.
Here in eastern Pa used mushroom soil is readily available. Stuff grows like crazy in it. I have a 25' x 100' garden of it. Weeds come from out of state to grow there it seems.
It is a humus and may work in a Walstad deal. It starts out as ground corn cobs, horse poo and straw before composting.
I may try it under Flourtie or Eco Complete.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fish bone, set up some test jars with soil from your garden. It will likely be a great substrate!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I would not recommend mushroom manure. Mushroom manure is basically a form of compost or organic matter. That is NOT what u want as a soil sub-layer. What u really want is soil, not organic matter. 

Also, anaerobic conditions are more a result of the soil sub-layer being too deep more than anything, which is why I recommend it not b more than 1" thick.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

JeffyFunk said:


> I would not recommend mushroom manure. Mushroom manure is basically a form of compost or organic matter. That is NOT what u want as a soil sub-layer. What u really want is soil, not organic matter.


Agreed, that is why I recommended *soil* from his garden. It will be weathered, well-decayed mushroom compost mixed with natural topsoil. And Fish bone will know exactly what has been used on the garden, so can avoid soil contaminated with pesticides or synthetic fertilizers.


----------



## Fish bone (Sep 7, 2014)

Understood on the mushroom soil and keeping one inch, or less.
But isn't potting soil similar to mushroom soil?
It sounds like topsoil is the first choice on the way to go.

I will be setting up a 10 gallon tank as a test which will become my quarantine tank when a larger 38 or 50 gallon community tank gets going.
I may try the windowsill/jar test too.


----------



## sunsanvil (Aug 21, 2013)

rjordan393 said:


> I had fluorite gravel in my tank for about 2-1/2 years and I would not use it again. Flourite is mostly clay and keeps on dissolving. If you stir it too much, the tank will look like a mess and your filter will get dirty much faster.


Maybe there is a variable to their processing and you got an odd batch, but that's not normal. I had fluorite in a tank for many years and in that respect it behaved like a pure stone based substrate: never disintegrated to any detectable extent.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

The last time I had aquariums, I also used Flourite. I had the tanks for a couple of years, almost three, and the Flourite never dissolved. It stayed looking like it did on day one.


----------



## mattcham (Jul 10, 2014)

It's not that fluorite dissolves like sugar. It's more like chalk which sheds powdery stuff whenever subjected to friction. Its the reason why you get a seemingly never ending dusty water when washing fluorite. Even after 100+ washes.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

If some bags shed powder and others not, then the manufacturer must be using different sources for their materials. A good reason to not take a chance on buying it.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've used flourite for several years and not had it break down. I'm still using it, and like it. I have gone to Safe T Sorb on new tanks due to the cost. It also works well.

Dan


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I just re-setup my aquarium and am using a Fluorite Black Sand cap. It was cloudy for less than 24 hours and is now crystal clear. Doesn't even look like there is water in it! I love it!


----------

